# Importance of eating healthy on days I don't lift?



## Ace Corona (Jun 5, 2015)

I lifted yesterday and today I'm taking a day off from lifting. I'm eating pretty clean today, consuming some of the foods I'd normally eat if it was a training day. I had a can of pink salmon, among other things.

Is it just important to eat the right things on the days you don't train? I figure it is, because the muscles are recovering, and they need protein to grow.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Depends on what you define eating healthy. You should be hitting your macros and calorie needs daily. This may be more or less on off days than lifting days depending on how you have your diet setup.


----------



## Ace Corona (Jun 5, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Depends on what you define eating healthy. You should be hitting your macros and calorie needs daily. This may be more or less on off days than lifting days depending on how you have your diet setup.



I'm trying to lose bodyfat at the moment.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 5, 2015)

eat clean 24/7 , youll be shredded for life


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 5, 2015)

x2 on Doc's comment. Non-training days means a lower TDEE, so you may want to adjust your macros accordingly. Some (myself included) reduce carbs on off days and in doing so reduce overall caloric intake to match the lesser TDEE.

Cheat Days / Cheat Meals have their place, but should be taken with specific intent as part of a larger plan. An off day from training may or may not coincide with a planned cheat day / meal. My own diet, I "cheat" after my heaviest workout of the week (legs) and even then I make sure I hit my protein goals for the day.


----------



## Ace Corona (Jun 5, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> eat clean 24/7 , youll be shredded for life



Sounds like a plan!



NbleSavage said:


> x2 on Doc's comment. Non-training days means a lower TDEE, so you may want to adjust your macros accordingly. Some (myself included) reduce carbs on off days and in doing so reduce overall caloric intake to match the lesser TDEE.
> 
> Cheat Days / Cheat Meals have their place, but should be taken with specific intent as part of a larger plan. An off day from training may or may not coincide with a planned cheat day / meal. My own diet, I "cheat" after my heaviest workout of the week (legs) and even then I make sure I hit my protein goals for the day.



Sounds like good advice, I like your strategy of having a cheat day after a day of lifting heavy.


----------



## JonSupps (Jun 5, 2015)

Make the cheat day your hardest day of lifting heavy. It could be legs day or it could be some other day where you lift and perhaps do conditioning.


----------

